# Problem installing HP printer driver



## Subhangshu (May 14, 2009)

Dear All,

I am having problem installing HP printer driver in windows xp machine. If we are trying to install the driver in a newly installed xp computer it is installing without any error but once the computer is joined in a domain it is not allowing to install the software we received from HP. we have tried with domain admin and local administrator but the result is same. The details are followed.

Error: Fatal error during installation.
Module C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqcxs08.dll failed to register.HRESULT-2147467259. Contact your support personnel.


----------



## genting (Jul 5, 2009)

Me also have such problem. Have you found the solution to resolved it?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I have the model of the printer please? Usually this is the fix for fatal error but it does matter or it depends on the model of the printer: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...6172&cc=au&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_AUEN


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

You also need to install the printer on the server.


----------

